# Hell of a week! Personal best bass & hog combo



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Caught bass this afternoon and killed the hog Tuesday afternoon. 
Bass 24.75" length and 18" girth - released
Hog 311 pounds - released to Chad Cooper today.  

Truly blessed!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's a something! Two personal bests in a week is great! Congratulations, my man. Did the bass come out of the pond in the hog pic?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Need a lawn boy? Im in if so. Great fish and porker.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dang that's awesome, congrats. No weight on the bass?


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Now that's a something! Two personal bests in a week is great! Congratulations, my man. Did the bass come out of the pond in the hog pic?


It did not. Bass came from a lake at our hunting camp in AL. No weights on the bass, I released her but got lots of pics and good measurements. Guesstimating 10 - 11 pounds.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ya doin it wrong, your long arming away from the camera. 

Your estimate looks pretty good that's a nice fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang you buy some lottery tickets too??? Way ta go brother!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job and good on you for releasing that bass ! In this day and time, no need to kill a big bass anymore. Some good measurements and pictures like you have and you can get a replica and have that feeling of accomplishment without killing it.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great job, congrats


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have released the hog and took the bass to chad!
Good job on both!


----------

